# Japan it with me! (military PCS)



## AFWife2010 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm a student going for my EMT-B right now, which I'll have at the beginning of 2015. My dilemma is this, my husband is in the service and we recently got orders to Kadena in Okinawa Japan. I've been skimming through the threads and it seems like having my NREMT cert. will suffice to an extent. I'm just a little fuzzy on the details on what kind of work I could find on base or off. Is there a test I can take in Japan that is similar to the NREMT cert. I'm about to take here in the states? Can I work on base since it's a US military installation? Any tips or advice would be much appreciated. I've done some research but it just seems like there are gaps in what I've been able to find out.

-CJ


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 10, 2014)

You can always work on a military base with NR certs if they have a position for you. Land inside a base is typically considered "US Soil". As for working outside, I have zero knowledge/input.

Enjoy Kadena....my wife was stationed there for many years and she had some fantastic experiences, great stories and awesome pictures. Sadly, this was all "pre-me"...so I didn't get to enjoy any of it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 10, 2014)

You should try to google search that info to see if there are any companies that have the contracts there for EMTs. It may be all service members though. 

However, there may be other civilian jobs such as at the BX or other outlets on base.

Good luck.


----------

